# Pharma Gaba - FINALLY the cure for all social anxieties?



## Prettyinside

I ordered Pharma Gaba (from Iherb.com) today to try it - I know! I was trying the Mad-1 device but it wasn't giving me the results I expected (to all those who were following my last thread about it).

This was the info I was able to find about Pharma Gaba - plus positive reviews. ITs been approved by the FDA

Anyone else try it?

http://www.jonesgaba.com/
http://www.iherb.com/ProductDetails.aspx?c=1&pid=8351


----------



## bling

Umm, i wonder if it works better than the l-theanine, i think that raises gaba in the brain. plus other things. Please let us know how well it works. It sounds impressive, i hate heights and to be calm half way across a suspension bridge, it must be doing something. I think these animo acids are the way to go, as they work so quickly, i take 3 caps of seredyn and i can feel it working. I'm going out for a meal with my husband's family on Sunday for his mother's birthday, so it will be 3 seredyn, and my rescue remedy, and the mad-1 if it arrives, but don't think it will be here in time. You had results from the mad-1 on one of the days, didn't you, is it not doing anything? Maybe i will have better luck.


----------



## bling

I can't seem to find pharma Gaba in uk, just Gaba, what is the difference, the write ups, seem to say the same things about it. It also gives you human growth hormone which reduces as we get older.


----------



## Malfie

I found this and the price is in £s, so must be UK?
http://www.thevitaminservice.com/produc ... d=10012955


----------



## Prettyinside

I should be getting mine tommorrow,CAN'T wait! Need to function in my college life. I'm here stuck in my room.... I cant even go downstairs with my suitmates because I'm def going to have the symptoms of anxiety. Anger, tense, shakiness, foggy mind, etc.


----------



## Panic Prone

I felt it worked a little better then theanine but we will also see if it's effects drop off after a week or so. Check out my thread for a review. Definitely not a cure for SA. NOT even close but it may help a little. I find raising serotonin does far more for SA and anxiety then gaba does. serotonin also regulates gaba levels.. so it kills 2 birds with one stone. Tryptophan or 5-htp work well. However I do think gaba plays a role with social interaction. Our problem most likely is a imbalance of a few neurotransmitters and may not be just one. In my experiments I find that high gaba can mask anxiety but not cure it. High serotonin however will eliminate a lot of anxieties. Dopamine also plays a role in how u talk to people. I find that a rise in dopamine makes u more confident and because of that you are more likely to speak your mind. Not necessarily talk more however... I'm always experimenting..

I believe the anxiety comes from low serotonin and poor social skills comes from inadequate gaba. I'm currently trying to find the magic dose to see how much gaba I need and how much 5-htp I need to put me in a state of control over SA. With pharma gaba..I'm hoping that it will be just enough strength to do the job. Unfortunately theanine blocks the effects of 5-htp sooo it doesn't work well with it. GABA on it's on seems to be too mild. Phenibut is way too strong. Valerian leaves u groggy.


----------



## bling

Panicprone, you say theanine blocks the effects of 5-htp. And that serotonin helps SA. I used to take seroxat, which recirculates serotonin in the brain, and that was prescribed for SA, while i had cognitive therapy. I believe it helped, but that was long time ago.
I've also heard GABA and theanine can unbalance serotonin and Dopamine and can cause depression. That is what worries me, it helps me alot, but is it counterproductive in the long run.
That was interesting what you said about 5htp also regulates Gaba. I have some in the cupboard, and for some reason never used it, what is a good dose of 5htp????
What about people who drink green tea, how does that affect their serotonin i wonder. Japanese been drinking it for years, and i don't think they are depressed.
Oh i'm confused lol :con


----------



## bling

l-theanine. Found in green tea, it promotes deep muscle relaxation and improves sleep. Research has found that it balances neurotransmitters, in particular, norepinephrine. Recent studies demonstrate that it will cross the blood brain barrier to support neurotransmitters and increase alpha waves. This is very safe and it will not interfere with other medication. This is often used with hyperactivity in children as well as very effective for increased stress and tension in adults. Take throughout the day regularly to actually rebalance and reprogram a hypervigilant nervous system. 

So they are saying actually balances neurotransmitters.
Found this on a website called transformyourself, good products on there, and can get consultation.


----------



## bling

GABA is an all natural protein based neurotransmitter that has the following action:

Naturally Releases Human Growth Hormones 
Helps Increase Lean Muscle Mass 
Decreases Fat 
Improves Sleep Cycles 
Assists in Stabilizing Blood Pressure 
May Assist in Relieving Pain 

GABA is important in helping the body to naturally regulate nerve function and inhibit excitation in the brain. GABA is helpful in bringing calmness to the body, promoting tranquility and peace in times of stress and anxiety. It is also a known precursor to another important neurotransmitter, gamma-hydroxybutyrate (GHB), which is a natural sleep inducing compound in the brain, encouraging the body to produce its own native tryptophan, which in turn is the natural precursor to the sleep neurotransmitter, serotonin. For adults, take 2 at night and one in the morning. Dosage for children depends upon body weight.

Gamma-Aminobutyric Acid can be used much like tranquilizers, but without the possibility of addiction. Taurine is the precursor to GABA and may be used in addition to build up the supply of GABA in the central nervous system as GABA, when taken orally, does not cross the blood brain barrier however it still has calming effects in the body.

It is sometimes used to increase sex drive as well as with prostate problems, since it also assists with the release of sex hormones.

So, reading this, although gaba doesn't cross BBB it still calms the body and acts like a tranquilizer.
My conclusion to this is, just taking a couple to calm down quickly is probably not the way to use this, it seems to build up and have a accumulative affect on the nervous system


----------



## Broshious

That doesn't sound terribly accurate. L-Glutamic Acid is the precursor to GABA, and L-Glutamine is the precursor to that, not Taurine. Also, GHB is only formed in the brain so the GABA would still need to cross the BBB.


----------



## Prettyinside

yea it didnt really work - made me more tensed...


----------



## Desparada50

*Pharma GAba*

You can get Pharma Gaba at Pharmaca in the US. They do have a web site
www.pharmaca.com.



bling said:


> I can't seem to find pharma Gaba in uk, just Gaba, what is the difference, the write ups, seem to say the same things about it. It also gives you human growth hormone which reduces as we get older.


----------



## jonny neurotic

I got three words for ya...

Blood...

Brain...

Barrier...


----------



## DK3

bling said:


> I can't seem to find pharma Gaba in uk, just Gaba, what is the difference, the write ups, seem to say the same things about it. It also gives you human growth hormone which reduces as we get older.


GABA is really a waste of money I have tried it. It does not pass the blood brain barrier and is most excreted in urine. There is however a supplement called Picamilon which is GABA bound to Niacin (B vitamin) that does cross the blood brain barrier.. it's not a miracle cure for social anxiety but it does have some effect as I have tried it. More a feeling of (subtle) mental stability and contentment rather than a benzo/alcohol GABA physical relaxation effect.


----------



## Xande

DK3 said:


> GABA is really a waste of money I have tried it. It does not pass the blood brain barrier and is most excreted in urine. There is however a supplement called Picamilon which is GABA bound to Niacin (B vitamin) that does cross the blood brain barrier.. it's not a miracle cure for social anxiety but it does have some effect as I have tried it. More a feeling of (subtle) mental stability and contentment rather than a benzo/alcohol GABA physical relaxation effect.


Why is Picamilon illegal now?


----------



## crayzyMed

Picamilon is allright but gentle, gaba itself is trash and pharmagaba is something simular to old picamilon, another mildy.


----------



## jf11mm

*gabba*

I had a really nervous twitch as child ,mom didn't know what was wrong with me didn't know what turrets was back then.I was told by a doctor its exactly what was wrong with me. I was always nervous child and a adult. I tried some meds, different types of vitamins supplements nothing.I tried L theanie with gabba in it it work good to relax me. I tried just gabba to see how it would work it has been a god send a lot more relaxed then i have every been trying meds. It's definitely a good thing for sure.


----------



## dismiss

jf11mm said:


> I had a really nervous twitch as child ,mom didn't know what was wrong with me didn't know what turrets was back then.I was told by a doctor its exactly what was wrong with me. I was always nervous child and a adult. I tried some meds, different types of vitamins supplements nothing.I tried L theanie with gabba in it it work good to relax me. I tried just gabba to see how it would work it has been a god send a lot more relaxed then i have every been trying meds. It's definitely a good thing for sure.


I've been told that the GABA they're selling has been found to not cross the blood brain barrier. I have since tried picamilon, added into my regimen...

You could maybe try some ashwagandha also. It's an herbal adaptogen, meaning it helps with stress. 
While it helps me stay calm, it does not sedate. I could actually feel it kick in the 1st time I tried it. I take it in a 900 mg dose before work. 
Another useful supplement is 5htp... Or suntheanine...
You can also find which amino acids and GABA agonists work for you. 
Be careful, & be sure to read up on precautions and interactions. Good luck!


----------



## riptide991

jonny neurotic said:


> I got three words for ya...
> 
> Blood...
> 
> Brain...
> 
> Barrier...


I don't get why supplement companies sell this crap knowing it does not work. There is no way in any possible chance in hell that this supplement could work. 0 chance. zip, nadda, never. Poor unsuspecting fools.


----------



## lonelyjew

kehcorpz said:


> I don't get why supplement companies *sell *this crap knowing it does not work. There is no way in any possible chance in hell that this supplement could work. 0 chance. zip, nadda, never. Poor unsuspecting fools.


I'm guessing you know the answer to that question. Placebo effect is quiet powerful though


----------



## Jay00

I'm taking 5htp right now along with L-Theanine. Is it really the case that the latter cancels out the effects of the former? Or does it end up changing the way 5htp works? I was hoping to counteract my anxiety with L-Theanine and my depression with 5htp. Does anyone else have any suggestions? Thoughts?


----------



## Hex00

Placebo rubbish just like L-theanine imo. But I guess they make quite a bit of money off desperate people.


----------



## inerameia

It didn't work for me


----------



## Sacrieur

Even if it did work it's not a cure, it's a treatment.


----------



## knowledge1234

*its just ok*

I tried it I think it was very mild dont think it was placebo I think its worth a shot gaba itself doesnt cross the blood brain barrier but alot of sites claim that the "special formula" not sure if its a marketing stunt crosses the blood brain barrier im looking to discuss supplements with someone send me a message i've tried alot


----------

